
The robot that takes your job should pay taxes, says Bill Gates - selmat
https://qz.com/911968/bill-gates-the-robot-that-takes-your-job-should-pay-taxes/
======
basicplus2
Obviously an unpaid robot cannot pay taxes, businesses that use robots would
have to pay said taxes

